# Normale Bilder in HD Qualität



## TRFan (9. Oktober 2005)

Hallo
ich hab mal ne Frage: Ich kenn ne Seite wo die kleine Bilder (meistens 200 px) in riesengroße 1024x768 oder höher Bilder in HD Qualität umwandelt. Braucht man dazu irgendein Programm oder wie geht das?

Danke schonmal für Hilfen.

Viele Grüße
Adrian


----------



## Markus Kolletzky (9. Oktober 2005)

Hallo,

Das einzige, was Du dazu brauchst, ist ein "HD-Bild".
Und dieses wird bspw. mittels PHP und ImageMagick
oder anderen Thumbnail-Programmen heruntergerechnet...


----------



## rundes kipfal (10. Oktober 2005)

Nein, ich glaube er will die Bilder in die Höhe skalieren, also auf deutsch kleine Bilder groß machen, verstehe ich das richtig?

  Nein, tut mir leid, ist nicht möglich ohne dass die Qualität der Bilder (erheblich) abnimmt.



 Es sei denn du verstehst unter "umwandeln" dass durch einen Klick auf ein kleines Bild einfach das selbe größer angezeigt wird, dann ist es in Wirklichkeit genau der umgekehrte Weg: Das Ursprungsbild war groß und wurde einfach verkleinert


----------



## Markus Kolletzky (10. Oktober 2005)

rundes kipfal hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Es sei denn du verstehst unter "umwandeln" dass durch einen Klick auf ein kleines Bild einfach das selbe größer angezeigt wird, dann ist es in Wirklichkeit genau der umgekehrte Weg: Das Ursprungsbild war groß und wurde einfach verkleinert


Genau das meinte ich 
Naja, warten wir mal ab, was denn der TRFan dazu zu sagen hat.


----------



## TRFan (10. Oktober 2005)

Ne um Thumbnails gehts nicht. Also:

Auf einer Gamesite gibts neue Screenshots von dem Game die aber recht klein sind aber eine Fansite hat am gleichen Tag noch riesengroße 1024x768 Bilder ohne Qualitätsverlust gemacht.


----------



## Ellie (11. Oktober 2005)

Hallo TRFan,

hat Du ein 200px Bild mit 72 dpi Auflösung KANNST du es nicht ohne Qualitätsverlust vergrößern. Alldieweil bei einer Vergrößerung die einzelnen Bildpunkte aufreissen.

Wo die Fanseite die Screenshots her hat, das wäre also die Frage und die kann dir hier keiner beantworten, denke ich. Ich kann mir vorstellen, daß der Hersteller die Bilder in groß hat, einfach mal suchen oder nachfragen.

LG,
Ellie


----------



## rundes kipfal (11. Oktober 2005)

Ja, ganz eindeutig: die Spieleseite Nr.1 hat einfach die besseren Bilder bekommen bzw. verwendet als Spieleseite Nr.2.


----------

